# tax query



## changoo (Nov 25, 2010)

We would appreciate some help with a question regarding bringing personal goods/money into Canada to settle permanently and before a house/car have been purchased.
What are the ins' and outs'? Many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

changoo said:


> We would appreciate some help with a question regarding bringing personal goods/money into Canada to settle permanently and before a house/car have been purchased.
> What are the ins' and outs'? Many thanks


Before you arrive: Prepare to move - What you can bring


----------

